# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Bald guys with weak facial aesthetics who still look good ( no homo)

## amibald

We all post of pictures of that footballer gone bald, and statham, reality is they both have strong jaws which complements an already decent head shape.

Dudes going bald with 'weak' facial features ( weak chin/jawline etc), ive notcied that with facial hair, they look a million times better and even good  see edward norton ! ) .

Plus vin diesel.


I guess we should all grow some facial hair, I have honestly never seen a 'fugly' looking bald and facial hair guy, it usually always looks decent.

----------


## Exodus

Pep Guardiola is probably my idol. Yeah he has cash, but bald yes, stylish and bald, hell yes.

----------


## chrisdav

Freddie Ljungberg is a good example for a good looking guy that looks better with a shaved balding head than with hair. However he does have strong facial features and stubble.

----------


## chrisdav

Freddie Ljungberg is a good example for a good looking guy that looks better with a shaved balding head than with hair. However he does have strong facial features and stubble.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> I guess we should all grow some facial hair, I have honestly never seen a 'fugly' looking bald and facial hair guy, it usually always looks decent.


 Because your eyes are drawn to the most pronounced feature of the face/head.

Thats why the loss of hair can be devastating.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I was watching WWE wrestling the other day and thought this guy looked pretty good with a shaved head: http://www.wwe.com/superstars/antoniocesaro

----------


## sausage

Someone on the UK tv dating show 'Take Me Out' got rejected by all the girls on there tonight.

Guess what, he was totally bald. Going bald really screws your chances with girls. Life sucks.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Someone on the UK tv dating show 'Take Me Out' got rejected by all the girls on there tonight.
> 
> Guess what, he was totally bald. Going bald really screws your chances with girls. Life sucks.


 To be fair I have seen baldies on that show get dates, so it just depends on the guy.

----------


## BigThinker

> Pep Guardiola is probably my idol. Yeah he has cash, but bald yes, stylish and bald, hell yes.


 That's a good point.  Clothes can make the man.  I'm already obsessed with what threads I wear.  A bald dude is going to look better in seasonal designer threads than he is going to in thrift store hand-me-downs.

Just one more facet of my life that I'm boosting in preparation for a bald me.

----------


## Exodus

And I think as well, if you have a successful life going (good job, education etc) then the rest should follow. Whereas, no disrespect to Spencer or his clientele, most people and I am included in this bracket, seem depressed, down etc and wanna stay in doors all the time. 

Surely just doing what you can (embrace, meds, routine, etc) and carrying on with life would be the best thing. 

Oh and a nice Armani suit too.

----------


## DAVE52

It's called confidence

You would eb surprised that no one really cares if you are losing your hair except you .

Once you deal with it , get on with life then things will be better

Sure there is the initial shock of losing one's hair or buzzing it or shaving it bald but once you deal with it everyone else around you will accept you . They really don't care that you are losing it .

----------

